# Cannot get audio through receiver from PS3



## jfertick (Jan 11, 2010)

Got a Yamaha receiver and ran HDMI from the cable box and PS3 into it, and HDMI from the receiver to the TV. Didn't get audio. Yamaha told me that on this particular model, audio will not be picked up from HDMI because its a lower grade model. So I now also have optical audio running from cable and PS3. Cable audio is now fine through the receiver, but no audio from the PS3. Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi Justin, Welcome to the Shack,

Not knowing the model of the Yamaha I'm just guessing but did you assign the optical input that the PS3 is using to an input on the receiver? It may still be defaulted to the HDMI input.
I personally would put the PS3 back to HDMI and run a separate optical and video cable to the display on a different input of the display so that you can still use the uncompressed audio formats from the PS3/BluRay that only will work over HDMI to the receiver.


----------



## jfertick (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks for the response Tony. Its an HTR-6050. I have the PS3 HDMI to the DVD input on the receiver and I have the optical cord to the CD input (since there is no DVD input of optical). I assigned the input #3 on the receiver to "DVD" (assuming that will tell the receiver to pull from there when the input DVD is selected). Not sure if that is exactly what you just said...forgive me, I am a AV moron.

As far as your recommendation...you are saying to use HDMI only from PS3 to receiver, and seperate video and audio from receiver to TV? Won't audio then be coming from the TV speakers rather than the theater? ...again, keep in mind Im not very smart with this stuff.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

jfertick said:


> Thanks for the response Tony. Its an HTR-6050. I have the PS3 HDMI to the DVD input on the receiver and I have the optical cord to the CD input (since there is no DVD input of optical). I assigned the input #3 on the receiver to "DVD" (assuming that will tell the receiver to pull from there when the input DVD is selected). Not sure if that is exactly what you just said...forgive me, I am a AV moron.


Ok thats the problem, I dont think you can assign the CD optical input for the PS3 you will need to use HDMI.



> As far as your recommendation...you are saying to use HDMI only from PS3 to receiver, and seperate video and audio from receiver to TV? Won't audio then be coming from the TV speakers rather than the theater? ...again, keep in mind Im not very smart with this stuff.


Sorry I'll try to explain this better, My forst question that I should get answerd is were you running an HDMI cable from the receiver to the TV before and you did not get audio from the PS3 and Sat receiver?
Use HDMI to the receiver only and run a separate optical cable and if you have them component video cables directly to the TV on a different input bypassing the receiver.


----------



## jfertick (Jan 11, 2010)

I don't know what you mean by "I will need to use HDMI." I originally had just HDMI and that was the problem...this receiver does not support HDMI audio. That is why I used the optical audio cord.

Yes, I was running HDMI cable from receiver to TV and did not get audio. I know why I was not getting audio...again, its because this receiver does not support HDMI audio...only video. That is my whole problem in the first place. If I run a seperate optical and video cable from PS3 to TV bypassing the receiver and an HDMI from PS3 directly to receiver, I will not get audio from the receiver...I will get it through the TV, correct?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ok lets go back to the way it should be hooked up I just looked at the HTR-6050 and it does suport HDMI passthrough so here is what we need to do. Your receiver will pass audio through HDMI, Im not sure why the Yamaha rep told you otherwise.

Take HDMI from both the PS3 and the Satt receiver and plug them into the appropriate inputs. Make sure they are assign properly in the Yamaha user menu.
Take a third HDMI cable and go from the receivers HDMI output and connect that to the TV (does your TV have a HDMI input)?
Now in both the Satt receiver and the PS3 you need to select under the audio menu's "bitstream" that should give you both audio and video.


----------



## jfertick (Jan 11, 2010)

Ok, Im at the office, so the model number escaped me. Its not the 6050, its the 6230. Sorry for the mistype last time, but that still brings me back to my original problem. This model absolutely does not play hdmi audio which is my problem. When I hook it up like you just described, the audio comes out of the tv speakers, not the receiver. That is when the tech explained to me that the model does not play the sound. So sorry for the mistype of the model number...but that problem has not changed. 

So to recap...HDMI only does not work. I have HDMI from PS3 to receiver and from cable box to receiver. I have HDMI from receiver to TV. I have optical from cable box to receiver and optical from PS3 to receiver. When I turn on the cable, everything works great (video from tv and audio from theater system). When I switch to PS3, i get video, but no sound. That is still my issue. I have the optical from the PS3 going into the "CD" input on the receiver and have assigned the input to read from the CD input when selecting DVD and that didnt work.

I did just read somewhere else, that I may have to change an audio setting on the PS3 itself. I will try that when I get home.

By the way, I really appreciate you taking time on this.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ok the tech is still wrong in that your receiver will handle the audio just not the uncompressed audio (TruHD and DTS MA) you will first of all need to disable the audio passthrough feature on the receiver in its menu as that can also cause it not to work. What I think is going on is that the receiver will either pass the audio through to the TV or process it and output it via the receiver not both. I will have a quick look at the manual when I have a moment.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Well it turns out on the HTR-6230 you can not output the audio from the HDMI (thats a very strange way for Yamaha to do this) it only passes through to the display. Ok so this is what you need to do...
Leave the HDMI cables as is and add one optical cable from the PS3 to the optical input and assign it to the same input as the PS3 is using. and again the same for the Satt box to the receiver. Then you should have audio from both units. Make sure the PS3 is set to bitstream.


----------



## jfertick (Jan 11, 2010)

That is exactly how I have it hooked up. I have sound when the Satt box is on, but no sound when the PS3 is on. The only thing I did not do, is make sure the PS3 is set to bitstream. That is an input setting on the receiver? I will check this out when I get home.


----------



## jfertick (Jan 11, 2010)

Ok, just realized the bitstream option is a PS3 option. Ill try it later and let you know. Thanks!


----------



## JTDINVA (Sep 10, 2008)

The problem here is the setting for audio out on on the PS3 I'm 99% certain. I haven't gone through the menus in a while but if you can't locate the setting let me know and I'll take a look for it.


----------



## jfertick (Jan 11, 2010)

I set PS3 to bitstream. Still no luck. I am getting ready to toss thing out the window, I am so frustrated. Why can I not get sound when using my PS3??


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I dont have a PS3 so Im not sure what options you have in the audio menu, Can you tell me what you have for settings? It may be that you have to turn one or off the HDMI audio out or something else. Dont give up yet.


----------



## jfertick (Jan 11, 2010)

Can't remember off the top of my head, but from what I read on another forum, the only thing that was needed was to switch from PCM to Bitstream if using an optical cord. I don't think there was an audio selection to turn HDMI audio off. There is a selection over all to not use HDMI, but if I do that it will not send video via HDMI.


----------



## jfertick (Jan 11, 2010)

FIXED! I even even just took off work to try again! It was a PS3 thing...not only was the bitstream off, but I did in fact HDMI selected for video and audio and just switched it to video optical/digital 5.1. Thank you for all the help and sorry to be a moron. Thanks!!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Glad you found it! :T


----------

